# Can I draw your betta??



## tealglove (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there! 

I was procrastinating studying for an exam and ended up messing around with a program on my computer and doodled some bettas  It was pretty fun to do, and I wanna do more, so I figured I'd ask you lovely people if you want me to draw your bettas :-D

This is the first one:









the second one (my avatar and my favorite so far lol):


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do indigo if you want, i like your drawings


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Here! Can you do my black PK? http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5166


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Sherbert. 
If you need better pictures you can look in my albums.
Because the end of his tail is a little bent looking. Lol (don't know how to explain it)


----------



## tealglove (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's Indigo !


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

tealglove said:


> Here's Indigo !



i love it:-D Thank you so much!


----------

